# Job Vacancy - Tropical Wings Zoo, Essex (Closes 15th March)



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Tropical Wings Zoo is currently looking to recruit an experienced, motivated, reliable and enthusiastic individual with a passion for animals to join our dedicated team of animal care staff.

The ideal candidate will have:​ 
A love of animals
Experience working with animals/Qualification
Excellent communication skills and be able to participate fully in our education and presentation programme
Animal training experience desirable​ 
To apply:​ 
Send CV and covering letter to - Lucy Norman, HR Manager, Tropical Wings Zoo, Wickford Road, South Woodham Ferrers, Essex, CM3 5QZ or by email to [email protected] ​ 
*NOTE TO ALL APPLICANTS:* Due to the volume of applications we have received for recent vacancies, please do not be offended if we are unable to acknowledge or respond to your application. If you have heard nothing after 3 weeks, please assume that you have been unsuccessful on this occasion. ​


----------

